# Big Bulls at the Pass



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I met my friend and his wife for some Bulls at the pass Friday evening. When we pulled up there was a young kid that had just landed his first bull red.... he said he had only been there 10 mins., so we knew the bite was on. The dead weed was thick in the first gut so I had to get the lines out far to get over it. It didn't take long before the first run. We ended up with about 5 bull reds and a shark before the tide turned and the weed drove us off the beach.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MAN! What a nice catch!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Yep! I see it!


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

nice catch, nice report, and even better pictures, thanks


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't seem to leave this thread!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Silverspoon said:


> I can't seem to leave this thread!


me either......


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

nice!!!!!!!.............very nice


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

Best post of the day!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

thats the best way to fish right there. glad u got on some bull s with all the weeds around. 

net> nice rprt and great pics


----------



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

*What bull red...fish where???*

Mermaid maybe


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Yea!! The fish are pretty too!!!!



The Marshall said:


> nice!!!!!!!.............very nice


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

wow... great catch!!!

nice fish too!


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

These pics should grace the cover of Texas Fish & Game Magazine!

Worth repeating, very nice!!

Fishchess


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

woah! what's that silver redish thing with that black dot? it's in the way.


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Her forearm sure is tight.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

What fish? Great pics, Could of left the last one out. why do I keep scrolling back to the top of this post?


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

WOW is all i have to say


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

When Are You Going Again?


----------



## txzin (Dec 12, 2006)

Seriously great quality pics, you actually should send that pic to saltwater sportsman and show them what bull red fishing in Texas is all about. Great report.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought you guys would enjoy the pics.  She had a good time fighting the fish from the beach.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice catch and fish also.



FishBone


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice catch and I do mean the fish as well. Great pics.


----------



## Awwstarfrank (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice Catch ! What Did You Use For Bait ?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwstarfrank said:


> Nice Catch ! What Did You Use For Bait ?


For the fish or the girl?


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

what fish? I don't see no stinking fish


----------



## Awwstarfrank (Apr 13, 2005)

For both ? let me know !


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Man those are nice, u gotta post some more pics. But u gotta get those **** fish outta the way


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

i'm having trouble myself. Now i have drull all over my keyboard!


Big Sherm said:


> what fish? I don't see no stinking fish


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

thats one lucky red...


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

How big is that red in the first pic? Looks like a good 43 or 44 incher to me. Nice report man!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW! Did you see how many views this thread has? And counting too. NIce pic and report again.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow great fish thanks for the great pics


----------



## mahiavk (Sep 5, 2007)

wow nice bikini, i mean bull red


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

wow!


----------



## shortwave62 (Oct 6, 2005)

She should give a local cable tv fishing report.She'd have the biggest audience on tv in the Houston area.OH YEA! ...and give it in a Bikini!!!


----------



## stickfish (Aug 2, 2007)

Damm thats some real nice pics


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Emmerson, Emmerson, Nice pics..


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

Now that's some purrdy pictures right there, I don't care who you are, that right there is some purrdy pictures. Yes sir, Purrdy.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

This thread cracks me up...


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Thread of the year


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Where Can A Man Find Help With His Fish Like That?


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just wanted to reply so it will be on my "new posts" next time I look!!!!!


----------



## Foreman4by (Sep 6, 2007)

NattyArty713 said:


> Just wanted to reply so it will be on my "new posts" next time I look!!!!!


I second that Natty.... LOL!


----------



## Pescado Compadre (Nov 16, 2006)

"Elizabeth! I'm coming to join you, Elizabeth! It's the big one, Elizabeth!"


----------



## texastroutkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

HOT ****! Congrats on the catch of a lifetime; glad you all had fun.

Tight Lines.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

What fish ?....I don't see no fish


----------



## Awwstarfrank (Apr 13, 2005)

I like this pic ! let me right click and set as background !


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

*Some fellars got all the luck*

I assume cut mullet for the redfish but what I'm wondering is what bait did you use to catch the Mermaid?


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

You guys are too funny! We are going again on Friday, I'll post up if we catch anything.


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

fish was great, looks like you got a good fishing partner too........LOL


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

You are going back out on Friday? OK, if she's in the bikini, I'll be dressed as a redfish!

Great post!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

nice post


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*You probably won't have to make a post next week.*

*Quote:*
*"You guys are too funny! We are going again on Friday, I'll post up if we catch anything."

*I have a feeling the pass is going to be real crowded this Friday. Next time just send me a P.M. and don't tell everybody. And just so everyone knows, he's talking about *ROLLOVER PASS! :wink:*


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

was there red fish in this pic. lol:cheers:


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

With advanced notice like that, that end of the island will surely sink from all of the traffic!!!


CAPSIZED said:


> You guys are too funny! We are going again on Friday, I'll post up if we catch anything.


----------



## fivemorecast (Feb 24, 2007)

I know you're not practicing Catch n Release with that one.lol


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

This OP (Original Poster) may be the only one that could go from "Rigger" to "Privateer" with one post!


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

post your friday report even if you dont catch anything (pics that is)


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Has anyone noticed if the NorthendBaitandtackle store is still closed?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That red looks like he ain't in no hurry to get back in the water. 
Excellent pic. How many greenies have you gotten. My, my, aren't you just the popular one.


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

*Red fishy*

Now that I know it was/IS Rollover and not San Luis Pass, I fully expect the SLP beachfront to be empty. Just me, my boy, my dog, (and some mermaid bait).

And kudo's to TxHook'Em for trying to change the subject. Nice try!!!...


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

You mean this is a redfish in those pictures........?


----------



## Pescado Compadre (Nov 16, 2006)

Bump it up!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

BOYYOYOYOING!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

How come every time a pretty lady gets her picture posted on this site, the place turns into the freaking men's room? I ought to ban every single one of the gutter posters in this thread. Pull your heads out.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats right Mont!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Does she have a sister!


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

>>>>>>>>>>Mrs Tx'Hook'Em.....FishGuts thats a disgusting reply, once again a pretty woman can not even show off her catch without all these lewd comments..I am disappointed again. Like I said before I bet NONE of you men would say that on the beach with your wives beside you, so why do we have to be subject to it here. The lady caught a nice fish just like some of the guys do and when they post their pics, do you see us ladies making such remarks? And Im glad Tx' Hook'Em tried to change the subject cause thats the type of man he is, what he says here, is what he would say in my presence. He respects women, something some of you men should learn to do more often when a pretty girl post a nice catch. Come on guys, its really getting old. The thing that is really sad, young people read these posts and "children do learn what they live", just try to remember that. All pictures should be respected and we shouldnt have to endure the cat calls to enjoy them.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*Hold on a minute!*

Maybe I missed something along the way but before I made my post I hadn't seen anything inappropriate or degrading as insinuated. Anybody want to do some name calling and point out whose in the gutter? I am a firm believer and practitioner of, "If someone is a problem, then deal with them and don't belittle or punish the whole class."

I have only seen one inappropriate comment out of all of the comments made and it was made after mine. I try not to participate in threads I feel are hurtful or inappropriate and I dang sure don't try and pull the HOLIER THAN THOU attitude on anyone else. However, since I did post a comment on this thread earlier and either offended someone or got put in the kettle with someone that did; I don't mind telling you or anyone else, I am the one who feels insulted by your insinuations.

#1. The young lady is beautiful and posed for the pic with the fish and most likely knew it would be posted on the web.
#2. I heard nothing but compliments on her and her fish.
#3. The poster was obviously happy with the comments concerning his friend and did not feel offended.
#4. The poster knew he was providing "eye candy" and so did she.
#5. She's a fox and I'm glad she loves to fish.
#6. My wife and kid's do visit this site and read just about all of my post and I am not ashamed of anything I have ever said to or about anyone. (And that goes back to the day this site was hatched.)
#7. My wife and kids think she is a FOX TOO! They ain't stupid.(Ms.TxHooke'm, you would lose that bet!)
#8. I hope to see her again with a big old redfish next week.
#9. I read a thread a couple of weeks ago that was very demeaning and hurtful towards a woman someone had seen while fishing. Considering the number of members on this site, it would not surprise me if it wasn't another member's wife. Perhaps she was a member herself. It had something to do with her being overweight and having a cellulite problem. Plenty of rude comments were made, however, I don't recall anyone chastising them for the comments.
10. As far as ladies not making comments on the guys posting pics; that is hogwash. I've seen plenty such comments and they were all in fun. Just to prove my point, I challenge all of you gutter guys to pose in a *SPEEDO* with your next catch and we will see what kind of comments you get.

Well, I got that off my chest and I feel better. The day I start worrying over getting banned from a website is the day I need to get a new life! Craig
*
*


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Capsized, Heather's picture made the Galveston Daily News this morning. If you or she wants a copy, send me a PM with the addy. It's on the back page of the first section.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

That's cool that she made the paper! Did it say how big the red is? I would love to slam a big one like that and then release it, but this dang dove season seems to be taking priority!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

All I can say is WOW! I agree with KDNS. As of my post the thread has 9176 views. There is no doubt that the red is a fantasic catch. However, the main pull is with out a doubt Heather. I congradulate her for the catch. She obviously is very comfortable with how she looks. I was looking at this post last night and my wife looked over my shoulder and said the same thing..WOW! "Nice fish and Beautiful girl"


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

*Agreed*

Well stated, gentlemen.

You know, from my knothole in the world I've recognized that there's something beautiful about every woman that has ever walked the face of this earth. PERIOD! The form of 'beauty' I reference above may be more readily appearent in some than others. And some forms of that 'beauty' are temporal and oft pass in time.

Being of the male species (and acknowledging that most of us are somewhat 'sight hounds' at heart) I can't help but appreciate seeing in a single image not one, but three things I appreciate in life: a beautiful woman, saltwater, and a large saltwater fish. If I must paint a bigger picture - I say this: all the picture lacks is a faithful dog and a Awesome representation of the Awesome God who created it all...

LR


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

>>>>>Mrs TxHook'Em...I will not respond to anymore comments about MY comments, this will be the last time and only time I address this, because thats not what this forum is for. First of all, CONGRATULATIONS Heather!!! Very beautiful fish and very beautiful girl!! As I said earlier (pretty girl) I still stand by what I said about Fishguts reply. It was wrong and in bad taste to be posted. The other post were men being men, but to post something like he said is just in bad taste. Even in Mont's post he said, "why does it always turn into a men's room." I will give this no more of my time, so if you post a reply for me. it wont be read. This is for fishing reports and I wont be a part of "back & forth" .....


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

You said LR nice report and pics


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

This thread has almost 10,000 hits....I wonder why ???


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

beautiful girl beautiful fish. I understand that thongs are a favorite of red fish. Thats what I aways wear


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

Monday, September 17, 2007 - a day which will live in infamy - the ................ 

May this thread go on forever, 100,000 hit or bust.


----------



## bcrenshaw (Dec 31, 2006)

*Nice Catch!*

10!!!!!!!!!!!!! mother freaking 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

KneeDeep&Sink'N said:


> Just to prove my point, I challenge all of you gutter guys to pose in a *SPEEDO* with your next catch and we will see what kind of comments you get.


Dear Gutter Guys... Please ignore this challenge, think of the children.

That is all.


----------



## Tubguy (Mar 16, 2005)

*missed item*

Wow what a beautiful sunset, Hmmmmm


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

*Nice catch!!!*

no really!!!


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

100,000 hit or bust


----------



## Slimtrout2 (Jul 18, 2005)

SWEET, could have done without the last pic, what a nerd. hehehehehe.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

here are some from last Friday. We caught about 13 reds. Bite was strong at dusk on cut mullet.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Post On Fish Babes Too*

Nice updated report and pics Capsized....

Feel free to post them on Fish Babes thread too...

LOL


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

........Oh Yea!!....nice....................catch..


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

All that and info on what/where/when. Man...this guy knows how to post em! 

Booo...Hiss.....

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CAPSIZED again.
​


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Ding! Ding!......................Round two......................................


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Hey bro! Where's my phone call???? Free gas?? Seriously cool pics though. Brandon had the Marlin out?

Later,
Brice
281-798-9456



CAPSIZED said:


> here are some from last Friday. We caught about 13 reds. Bite was strong at dusk on cut mullet.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Hey bro! Where's my phone call???? Free gas?? Seriously cool pics though. Brandon had the Marlin out?
> 
> been out in it a few times... it is everything you said, very awesome boat that eats the chop up.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

nice fish

brian


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

this thread should be at the top.please send more pics.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

good lookin catch!!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

no more pics?


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Capsized your fishing buddy's are alot better than mine. My fishing buddy's drink all my beer, take up to much room on my boat, and they are the wrong gender. I think I need to rethink this fishing buddy term, and get new friends. LOL


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

I just cant stand to see this get bumped off the front page.


----------

